

Silicon Valley's Political Endgame - fasteddie
https://medium.com/book-drafts/silicon-valley-s-political-end-game-in-15-charts-a647c6074367

======
malandrew
The "one world government" one surprised me. The believe that that is an
improvement should be dispelled by the awareness that there are no silver
bullets and that a diversity of opinions and thought tend to produce better
solutions. A one-world government is basically a monoculture and we all know
why those are bad. They focus on an implementation over interfaces.
Implementations bake in inefficiencies and bad ideas in a way that makes them
hard if not impossible to dismantle.

------
bko
> A growing demographic of highly-skilled college-educated liberals will
> transform government’s role to be about directly investing in citizens,
> funding them to become as entrepreneurial, civic, and healthy as possible.

> The ultimate goal is to make life as close to the college experience as
> possible: a life dedicated to research, exploration, and creativity, while
> automation ensures that everyone has enough food and leisure time to pursue
> their unique contribution to the world.

I read through the charts and think the conclusion is a bit of a stretch.

My (admittedly anecdotal) experience with those in the industry seem seem to
be wary of formalized education.

Also, not sure about how the representative sample (time? sample size?) was
obtained and some of the questions seem like they were designed to elicit a
certain response.

Example: Do personal decisions, such as eating healthy, affect most people in
society, thereby justifying government involvement in our everyday decisions?

I imagine the response would have been very different if everything preceding
the "thereby" was excluded

